# INFO needed on this car



## TycoHobbyMan (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a older looking car it looks to me like a willies coupe of some sort it is red with yellow rips and says BAD TO THE BONE on the trunk any info would help
thanks, Chris


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sounds like a tyco 40' ford coupe. Chromy engine glued to the hood? It would be an HP7 (can-motor solid bar traction magnet) or a 440x2 wide chassis (motor parts and magnets installed individually) It came in several diferent paints too! What ever the colors and chassis, I LOVE that 5 window coupe!


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Probably an old Aurora Willys. Some Aurora cars came with a decal sheet enclosed with cutesy sayings.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,


That car is a Tyco HP-7 from the Hot Rod series. There were 4 cars offered--The 80's Corvette, the 60 Corvette, the 57 Chev, and the 40 Ford Coupe. There were 2 colour versions of that particular Ford, one blue, the other red. All of the cars in the series had the blowers sticking on the hood.


Cheers..


----------



## rodco (Feb 5, 2005)

It could be the Willies Aurora Xlerator series, I recall that "Bad to the Bone" as one of the vintage water slide decals?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

this one?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Boss9 nailed it. It's a Tyco Classic Hot Rods Car. And the chassis is most likely an HP7.

Valuewise, it's not much of an amount.


----------



## TycoHobbyMan (Mar 11, 2005)

*My Faul*

Sorry guys it reads The good and the rad red and yellow with blower on the hood


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Without looking at the picture it is a TYCO. I had one just like it. As mentioned before it came with the HP7 chassis under it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's a Tyco for sure. Some of the cars in this series came with the HP440 chassis, which is basically a pan version of the 440 chassis (single traction magnet).


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> It's a Tyco for sure. Some of the cars in this series came with the HP440 chassis, which is basically a pan version of the 440 chassis (single traction magnet).


 Yeah....odd lil buggers. They put them under the 2 for 1 tractor-trailers too.


----------



## TycoHobbyMan (Mar 11, 2005)

are these cars worth anything or are they jus a basic slot car im 17 years old and i want to start getting into slot cars as a hobby im also needing atleast two TCR cars i have a super duper double looper & a TCR sports cvar challenge I have many bodies jsu no car lol.


----------



## TycoHobbyMan (Mar 11, 2005)

thats exactly it man you guys are good


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Ok, let’s take the doubt out of this all together, shall we? 























G’nite….:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL, Phil! hehehehehe


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TycoHobbyMan said:


> says BAD TO THE BONE on the trunk any info would help
> thanks, Chris


 Hey Boss he said

BAD TO THE BONES not the "Good AND THE RAD"

Roger Corrie


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hey Boss he said
> 
> BAD TO THE BONES not the "Good AND THE RAD"
> 
> Roger Corrie


If you look farther down, he edited it to say "Good an the Rad"


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

TycoHobbyMan,
Here is a great site for Tyco cars with pics www.hoslotcars.com , this link is for the tyco search from the site, its THE BEST site for tyco I have found. I have also emailed some pics of my cars that he is missing to try an complete his list for all to see
http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/searchsl?index=0&from=searchsl&func=search&txt=tyco&what=0&format=0&user=&password=&num=9999&sort1=-1&sort2=-1&sort3=-1&sort4=-1&sort5=-1&sort6=-1&sort7=-1&sort8=-1&sort9=-1


----------

